# Calling all July testers!!!



## Trying4first1

Hey!!! Well I am out this month, the evil :witch: got me again!!!! Boooo! So new month, new cycle, fresh start! No OPKs this cycle as I am getting very stressed out!
I will be due to test at the beginning of July sometime (cycle is strange since D&C) I will go with Monday the 6th if AF doesn't arrive that is. 
Who's with me!? Praying this is a lucky thread with lots of :bfp:s!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'll come join you! Still waiting on AF this month, and as soon as she gets here I am starting Clomid. Let's hope July is our month. Xxx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Teeny! Oh I hope the clomid works for you! Praying this is going to be our month :happydance: 
When is your AF due? I'm on CD4 so in the nice relaxing part of the cycle how xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is my first cycle temping and FF have me dotted crosshairs putting me at 8dpo so maybe another 6 days. It's been a very confusing cycle and I just want AF to hurry up now! 
So she is due around the 12th if not before. Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh not too long to go then for you! That's if AF comes! Hopefully not. Fingers crossed! I know what you mean about weird cycles. Mine have changed since the D&C, all very confusing! AF showed up 3 days late this month and that never happens xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have PCOS too meaning very irregular cycles. I'm usually quite good with checking cervical position and mucus to get an idea. This month I was obviously way off with that. :-(
Surprisingly, the cycle after my D&C was only 5 weeks which was great. This cycle looks to be longer than that. :-(
We will get there. Let's stay positive. Xx


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Well, it looks like I am joining this thread as June wasn't my month for BFP. AF came today so CD1. CD 28 will be July 4th so I will count that as my testing day. I don't chart temps. I've always known when I ovulate because we've done family planning birth control method the last four years. 

CD used to ALWAYS be 28 days. Then in December I got my cycle that was almost two weeks late. I ended up getting pregnant that next cycle in December (we decided to try the first couple days before ovulation then decided to wait to have a baby but ended up getting a positive in January at 5 weeks pregnant.) We ended up having a mmc in February. I opted out a d&c and physically lost the baby Feb 9. Since then, my first cycle was April. The May cycle was 34 days. And now my June cycle was 29 days. 

So I have no idea what to expect next time. Hopefully they are going back to normal. I want this month to be my month. If they don't go back to normal I may break out the sticks for next month but I don't want to go that route.


----------



## Lala77

Hi! I'm lala77. I have one 3 y/o girl and one mc may 2014 and one mc March 2015. I'm 38 and feeling particularly sad today with AF rearing its ugly head today. This site helped me through my last mc so I thought it might help me with TTC after mc. We haven't sought fertility assistance but I think we might now :0/. I will be testing July 5th (my 7th wedding anniversary, gulp). I'm sending positive energy and hope to everyone here. :0)


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, I'll join in. I'm not sure when my testing day will be, but I'm going to guess July 22. I'm hoping I'll ovulate in july...it'll be my first chance since april.


----------



## Trying4first1

Teeny Weeny said:


> I have PCOS too meaning very irregular cycles. I'm usually quite good with checking cervical position and mucus to get an idea. This month I was obviously way off with that. :-(
> Surprisingly, the cycle after my D&C was only 5 weeks which was great. This cycle looks to be longer than that. :-(
> We will get there. Let's stay positive. Xx

Hey! You may not have been way off with it this month as even with lots of BDing we only have a 20-25 percent chance each cycle. So that's a 75-80 percent chance of it not happening. The odds are against us when you look at it that way round.
Five weeks after D and C is very good! Like you my second cycle was longer. I've read up about it and most people's seems to have done the same, it's so odd! Must be v normal though. We will get there. I still have some hope, it's just getting tiring some days as I'm sure you can imagine. Come on rainbows!!! Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Well, it looks like I am joining this thread as June wasn't my month for BFP. AF came today so CD1. CD 28 will be July 4th so I will count that as my testing day. I don't chart temps. I've always known when I ovulate because we've done family planning birth control method the last four years.
> 
> CD used to ALWAYS be 28 days. Then in December I got my cycle that was almost two weeks late. I ended up getting pregnant that next cycle in December (we decided to try the first couple days before ovulation then decided to wait to have a baby but ended up getting a positive in January at 5 weeks pregnant.) We ended up having a mmc in February. I opted out a d&c and physically lost the baby Feb 9. Since then, my first cycle was April. The May cycle was 34 days. And now my June cycle was 29 days.
> 
> So I have no idea what to expect next time. Hopefully they are going back to normal. I want this month to be my month. If they don't go back to normal I may break out the sticks for next month but I don't want to go that route.

Hi MommyOnMyMind and welcome :flower:
You are in the same position as me. No idea when AF will arrive next time as my cycles appear to be getting longer since the D&C. We have gone through enough without all of this to worry about too. 
If i go my this month cycle of 31 days AF would be due on July 3rd. So test day should be the 4th but will test on the 6th if no AF as its bro in laws wedding that weekend, so don't want to spend the weekend being an anxious wreck! 
I have said that I am going to stay away from the sticks this month but I am sure that when it comes to it I won't be able to resist :wacko:
I am a crazy TTC freak since my MC and I am now not sure if I can stop myself, definitely have an obsession! haha.



Lala77 said:


> Hi! I'm lala77. I have one 3 y/o girl and one mc may 2014 and one mc March 2015. I'm 38 and feeling particularly sad today with AF rearing its ugly head today. This site helped me through my last mc so I thought it might help me with TTC after mc. We haven't sought fertility assistance but I think we might now :0/. I will be testing July 5th (my 7th wedding anniversary, gulp). I'm sending positive energy and hope to everyone here. :0)

Hi Lala! Welcome and so sorry that you are feeling down. I always feel the same when the dreaded AF arrives, pulls me down for days! I am CD5 now so feeling a bit better as I enter a fresh new cycle. I hope that you feel better in a few days too :flower: This site is amazing, it helped me through both of my MC's and tic my rainbow who is now in heaven. I really hop that you get an amazing anniversary present! Sending you lots of luck!



drjo718 said:


> Hi ladies, I'll join in. I'm not sure when my testing day will be, but I'm going to guess July 22. I'm hoping I'll ovulate in july...it'll be my first chance since april.

Hey there and welcome :flower:Fingers crossed for an ovulation in July! Sending you lots of luck! Definitely keep us posted! Do you use OPKS / Temp?


----------



## drjo718

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey there and welcome :flower:Fingers crossed for an ovulation in July! Sending you lots of luck! Definitely keep us posted! Do you use OPKS / Temp?

Thanks! Yes, I use opks and temp. But I have pcos and my cycles are long and irregular if I don't take fertility meds. I'm going to start femara again after I get af.


----------



## Trying4first1

I have decided to start temping next month so I may be asking your advice hehe. Thermometer is in the post. I am CD7 today so a bit late to be starting it now really. I will use OPKS however , they are due in the post any day now. Will start using them on CD10. Need something to do now. This bit of the cycle is so boring!!!! 
Really hoping the meds help you next cycle! Fingers crossed that our :bfp:s are just around the corner!


----------



## Trying4first1

How is everyone else doing? I am feeling v impatient at the moment. I have babies on my mind constantly and am so desperate to be pregnant again its driving me nuts! Keep thinking i would have been 19 weeks now :cry: I want my rainbow so much! 

I am trying to keep busy but some days it is so hard still (having one of them today). Maybe once i start using the OPKS I will feel like I'm doing something.

Sorry but needed to get this off my chest..... thats better :flower:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I started temping on CD14 and it showed ovulation in CD23. It has given me an insight into my cycle even though I started late. I think it's good practise to start when your thermometer arrives. It's also rally handy to log any symptoms so you will have reference for any other months if you need it. 
I would be 20 weeks today... Halfway there. Instead I am waiting on the arrival of the witch. Gutted. Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey teeny!I will take your advice and start temping even if it is a bit late. Thank you. Thermometer arrived today :happydance: 
Even if it means getting into the habit of doing it this month I just feel like it will be more accurate than opks. Really want to maximise our chances each month. 
It does suck doesn't it knowing how far you should have been. I've been feeling so gutted about it lately. Maybe because it's near the time the 2nd scan would have been due? I have no idea. Just seems to be getting harder to get over some days. Have you found the same?xx


----------



## LadyJ17

Hello all! I hope you guys do not mind if I join. I have been ttc for a while now and this will be my second month on clomid. I had my fingers crossed but af showed up today &#55357;&#56850; so today is CD1 and I'm going to start my clomid 100mg on CD5. I will go in for my scan on CD 14 which is the 23 and if my follicles are large enough then we will go ahead with the trigger shot. I ovulated last month on CD 16 which will put me O on June 25. Hopefully I will start testing July 6. I really want my BFP already. Well that's my story but I wish the best to all of you and I pray we this is a lucky month for us all!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey LadyJ17!! Welcome :flower: would love you to hang out here with us all! 
Boooo to the :witch: turning up for you today but good you can now start fresh. Really hope the meds work for you and next month is the month of your :bfp:
July the 6th Is also my test day if Af doesn't show up. Really hoping she stays away from us all!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Trying4first1 said:


> How is everyone else doing? I am feeling v impatient at the moment. I have babies on my mind constantly and am so desperate to be pregnant again its driving me nuts! Keep thinking i would have been 19 weeks now :cry: I want my rainbow so much!
> 
> I am trying to keep busy but some days it is so hard still (having one of them today). Maybe once i start using the OPKS I will feel like I'm doing something.
> 
> Sorry but needed to get this off my chest..... thats better :flower:

We have similar stories as we realized before. I too am trying for my first live baby (second baby). I have very low days for a few days and then I have normal days. Not too many high days but sometimes I have normal days if that makes sense. I don't keep track as to how far along I would have been on purpose however I know about 4 people who are due within a few days of when I was so I always know how far along because they post it on Facebook. I would be almost 27 weeks. I would like to get pregnant this cycle (as we all would) so that I would be far enough along on my would have been due date to announce my pregnancy that day. Many people don't know I lost a baby or was ever pregnant so I would like to kind of clear the air with announcing our new baby and acknowledging our first. I think this is our month! I hope we will be looking forward to our March babies soon.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi MommyOnMyMind :hi: Yes i remember we have similar stories from when we spoke before. Sounds like your finding things the same as I am. Get rows of bad days here, normal just getting on with life days, then the bad pop up again! 
Its good that you didn't think about how far gone you would have been. I try not to but like you there are people I know or on Facebook that are due around the same time that i was, including one of my friends. Our babies would have only been 4 weeks apart. Luckily that friend lives a couple of hours away which has helped in that sense. 
It would def be great to announce before the due date i agree. I would like to be pregnant at least by then for sure. I just feel that time is ticking away on that front as only 5 cycles to go! (i know I shouldn't put that pressure on myself). How would you announce the new pregnancy but acknowledge the other? I have often wondered this as even though I never had my angel i will always feel that they were my baby no matter what. Any suggestions would be welcomed :D
Ohhhh March babies would be lovely!!!! Love the idea of a spring baby! What CD are you on now? I am on CD9 so nothing exciting happening this end....


----------



## Trying4first1

Ohhhh noooo!!! Just looked on my eBay and I didn't order the ov sticks!!!! Arghhh!!! I thought I did! Mad dash to town now after work tomorrow!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi MommyOnMyMind :hi: Yes i remember we have similar stories from when we spoke before. Sounds like your finding things the same as I am. Get rows of bad days here, normal just getting on with life days, then the bad pop up again!
> Its good that you didn't think about how far gone you would have been. I try not to but like you there are people I know or on Facebook that are due around the same time that i was, including one of my friends. Our babies would have only been 4 weeks apart. Luckily that friend lives a couple of hours away which has helped in that sense.
> It would def be great to announce before the due date i agree. I would like to be pregnant at least by then for sure. I just feel that time is ticking away on that front as only 5 cycles to go! (i know I shouldn't put that pressure on myself). How would you announce the new pregnancy but acknowledge the other? I have often wondered this as even though I never had my angel i will always feel that they were my baby no matter what. Any suggestions would be welcomed :D
> Ohhhh March babies would be lovely!!!! Love the idea of a spring baby! What CD are you on now? I am on CD9 so nothing exciting happening this end....

I totally understand. I am on cycle day 6. But not sure what my cycles are yet. I got my first cycle in April (miscarriage in Feb), the next cycle was 34 days and this last was 29 so I have no idea how long this next will be. Hopefully I'll go back to my 28 day cycles but who knows? As for announcing my baby IF this cycle is my magic cycle then I will be due around March 12. My due date was September 11th so I will announce this day and I'll be almost 14 weeks and I dont know the details exactly but something along the lines of "Today would have been my first angel's due date and now we are announcing our second coming March 2016." Not exactly like that but maybe something along the lines. I'll take suggestions as well. But I want to acknowledge the first angel. :)


----------



## Bunanie

Hi ladies.. I'm joining...

I'm CD3 atm, so just chilling lol

I'm not using ovulation trackers coz my DH is feeling pressured enough without it... I'm not even gonna tell him which days to try coz he was pretty turned off by that last month. 
My cycles are ALWAYS irregular, usually 30-35 days. Last month was 36 :(
If we are not lucky enough this month, maybe I'll get a ovulation tracker... I'm a total newbie in this area. The previous loss has taught me NEVER to take pregnancy for granted again.


----------



## jtink28

i'll join! currently CD 4 - AF due july 4th - my cycles are always 26 days. last cycle i did opk's and tested early - i had a chemical that almost broke my heart. so this cycle, no opk's, no testing early, nothing. i want to try the more relaxed approach, lol. we will be BD'ing every other day starting with the day after AF ends. 

hoping to get that july bfp!


----------



## Trying4first1

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MommyOnMyMind :hi: Yes i remember we have similar stories from when we spoke before. Sounds like your finding things the same as I am. Get rows of bad days here, normal just getting on with life days, then the bad pop up again!
> Its good that you didn't think about how far gone you would have been. I try not to but like you there are people I know or on Facebook that are due around the same time that i was, including one of my friends. Our babies would have only been 4 weeks apart. Luckily that friend lives a couple of hours away which has helped in that sense.
> It would def be great to announce before the due date i agree. I would like to be pregnant at least by then for sure. I just feel that time is ticking away on that front as only 5 cycles to go! (i know I shouldn't put that pressure on myself). How would you announce the new pregnancy but acknowledge the other? I have often wondered this as even though I never had my angel i will always feel that they were my baby no matter what. Any suggestions would be welcomed :D
> Ohhhh March babies would be lovely!!!! Love the idea of a spring baby! What CD are you on now? I am on CD9 so nothing exciting happening this end....
> 
> I totally understand. I am on cycle day 6. But not sure what my cycles are yet. I got my first cycle in April (miscarriage in Feb), the next cycle was 34 days and this last was 29 so I have no idea how long this next will be. Hopefully I'll go back to my 28 day cycles but who knows? As for announcing my baby IF this cycle is my magic cycle then I will be due around March 12. My due date was September 11th so I will announce this day and I'll be almost 14 weeks and I dont know the details exactly but something along the lines of "Today would have been my first angel's due date and now we are announcing our second coming March 2016." Not exactly like that but maybe something along the lines. I'll take suggestions as well. But I want to acknowledge the first angel. :)Click to expand...

Oh not far behind me &#128522; I'm CD10 today. Nothing exciting happening just feeling the need to BD now lol. 
Oh you AF sounds like mine. I was 28 days always before my D and C, now my cycles are longer with ovulation around CD19/20. Really hope they sort out soon. This is only third cycle post D and C so may be a while yet. 
I like the announcement idea &#128522; something to think about for the future for sure. 
How are you finding things at the moment? I'm feeling more down lately after being told things should get better. Not sleeping much at night. I think it's the anxiety of it all happening again maybe


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Trying. TTCAL is such a difficult time and takes the excitement away a little. I so desperately want a BFP but I'll be so scared if anything going wrong. 
I'm CD1 so feeling hormonal anyways, but my SIL has just announced she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am really happy for her, but it made me feel so sad for myself. Selfish I know. My other SIL is also pregnant and due in 6 weeks. These pregnancies are too close to home not to make me sad. :-( 

I have a fresh new cycle to work with now. I will try and stay positive.... But it's really hard. Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling down Trying. TTCAL is such a difficult time and takes the excitement away a little. I so desperately want a BFP but I'll be so scared if anything going wrong.
> I'm CD1 so feeling hormonal anyways, but my SIL has just announced she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am really happy for her, but it made me feel so sad for myself. Selfish I know. My other SIL is also pregnant and due in 6 weeks. These pregnancies are too close to home not to make me sad. :-(
> 
> I have a fresh new cycle to work with now. I will try and stay positive.... But it's really hard. Xx

Thank you Teeny :flower: This has definitely been a very tough journey. People who never have any problems will never appreciate how lucky they are that's for sure. Like you I am also scared of it happening again and I feel like it will as it has happened twice already. I can't shake that thought out of my head. 
Poor you for having others close to you in your life pregnant. It is a happy time but it definalty would make u feel sad for yourself. That must be hard to deal with. I really feel for you. 
Good you now have a fresh new cycle to work with. I have everything crossed for us all on this thread. Really praying that this month is a good one xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Bunanie said:


> Hi ladies.. I'm joining...
> 
> I'm CD3 atm, so just chilling lol
> 
> I'm not using ovulation trackers coz my DH is feeling pressured enough without it... I'm not even gonna tell him which days to try coz he was pretty turned off by that last month.
> My cycles are ALWAYS irregular, usually 30-35 days. Last month was 36 :(
> If we are not lucky enough this month, maybe I'll get a ovulation tracker... I'm a total newbie in this area. The previous loss has taught me NEVER to take pregnancy for granted again.

Welcome!!! :flower: the just chilling bit is nice! I'm soon approaching OV and that makes me v anxious at times. 
Know what you mean about DH feeling pressured. I'm secretly temping and doing OPKs without him knowing. Hehe. He felt so pressured last month that he refused to BD on my most fertile day &#128533; so think it's best to keep it all hidden. 
Definitely won't take pregnancy for granted here at all either. Especially after two losses now. I know my rainbow will be extra special and will appreciate him/her so much. I am sure we will all feel the same after what we have been through xx


----------



## Trying4first1

jtink28 said:


> i'll join! currently CD 4 - AF due july 4th - my cycles are always 26 days. last cycle i did opk's and tested early - i had a chemical that almost broke my heart. so this cycle, no opk's, no testing early, nothing. i want to try the more relaxed approach, lol. we will be BD'ing every other day starting with the day after AF ends.
> 
> hoping to get that july bfp!

Welcome!!! &#128512; I am due AF on the 3rd going by last months cycle. Like you I have decided to not test early this time as it was torture last month and AF just came anyway. Also I wouldn't want to detect a chemical pregnancy as they are so common. Wouldnt want to get hopes up for it to be a false alarm. 
Your very good for not doing OPKs. I can't not, I'm too addicted :wacko: xx


----------



## Dandi

I'm in for July. Cd 10 here, heading into fertile week. Usually ov between cd 14-16. Taking a much more relaxed approach this month, trying not to obsess. I'll probably test July 2. Good luck everybody!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Bunanie: Welcome I hope we get our positives this month!
Jtink: I was there for your positives I didn't know it ended the way it did. I am so sorry to hear it! :(
Trying4first1: I too am having so much trouble sleeping. I didn't think about why but it makes sense that it would be ttc anxiety. Thinking about going out and buying preseed for this month. I've heard it works well but I don't know. I guess I'm skeptic. We are getting ready to move out of our small apartment into a home in August & I'd like to be pregnant by then but we will see. (I don't know why I guess I'm just making short term goals to stress myself out even further... :dohh:)


----------



## Trying4first1

Dandi said:


> I'm in for July. Cd 10 here, heading into fertile week. Usually ov between cd 14-16. Taking a much more relaxed approach this month, trying not to obsess. I'll probably test July 2. Good luck everybody!

Hi Dandi! I'm an CD12 so not far in front of you! I ov later between CD17-19 normally. Good your relaxing more. I'm trying to but is not happening haha


----------



## Trying4first1

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Bunanie: Welcome I hope we get our positives this month!
> Jtink: I was there for your positives I didn't know it ended the way it did. I am so sorry to hear it! :(
> Trying4first1: I too am having so much trouble sleeping. I didn't think about why but it makes sense that it would be ttc anxiety. Thinking about going out and buying preseed for this month. I've heard it works well but I don't know. I guess I'm skeptic. We are getting ready to move out of our small apartment into a home in August & I'd like to be pregnant by then but we will see. (I don't know why I guess I'm just making short term goals to stress myself out even further... :dohh:)

 Hey! I think you are right about the ttc anxiety, must be that hindering sleep. I'm always worrying now about the future and feel crap most days. More crying, no interest in anything, it's just hideous! Going to the doc this week to see if I can get some support as this not sleeping isn't helping things what so ever. im just getting more wound up and anxious because of it.
I have heard about pre seed too. Like you I'm very skeptical. We have been using conceive plus not sure it works really, I'm sure normal lube be just as good haha. 
Awwww how lovely! &#128522; that's something to look forward to. Me and DH put off our move due to me being pregnant, but now still held it off anyway so we can save more (went on a mad spree after the MC and spent most of our savings-helped is to feel better at the time). Would be lovely if you was pregnant by then but like you say we set ourselves these goals but it just causes more stress. Maybe we should set longer term goals?


----------



## Trying4first1

How is everyone doing? CD13 here with nothing much going on. Some watery CM but OPKS still negative, prob will be for a few days yet but I always check incase. 
Seeing the doctor later to talk about my lack of sleep. Just hope he gives me something to help with that, as I am sure that I will feel much better once I am sleeping properly. Be lovely to have a full nights sleep :dance:


----------



## Dandi

CD 12 here. Second "high" opk reading in a row today. I'm running about 2 days early from the first "high" last month, so I'm guessing I'll probably ov around cd 14 this month. Planning to bd tonight and hoping for a "peak" opk tomorrow. Lots of cm, but I think that's because I'm doing the Preseed and mucinex plan and I switched from extended release mucinex to regular. Maybe that will be the trick this month!


----------



## jtink28

CD 7 here for me - in the past i've usually O'ed about CD 12 + 13, so BD'ing starts tomorrow, and we will BD every other day until probably CD 20. 

today i was in walmart buying strawberries and bubbles for my 2 year old, and i put some opk's in the cart...i seriously almost bought them, but i put them back. i got pregnant with my son, i got pregnant in december with the m/c, and i had a very early chemical last month. i did opk's a ton - i know i'm ovulating. so why keep doing opk's and torturing myself? i'm just going to relax, not do any opk's and NOT do any early testing this time around. just BD every other day and relax. lol, easier said than done ;)


----------



## jtink28

but, i might try the mucinex/robitussen route...does that really work? i typically don't have loads of cm, so wondering if this would help? is CD 7 too late to start?


----------



## Dandi

I've read lots of testimonies about and it's been the golden ticket for many ladies. I started it last month, but since I got the extended release mucinex I didn't notice a huge difference. I can definitely tell a difference this month though since using the regular mucinex. I just started it yesterday afternoon and there was a noticeable change in cm by last night. It's not too late to try this month, you're supposed to start cd10. Just be sure it's the mucinex with gualfusein (or however you spell it) as the only active ingredient. You don't want anything else in there bc the other ingredients will dry up mucus.


----------



## Kris725

Hi everyone! Joining this thread because I will be testing in July. AF is due July 2nd, and praying hard I'll get a BFP! 
I am on cd 15 now, and I think I'm ovulating today because I've been crampy. I have 30-33 day cycles so its common for me to ovulate late. No ewcm yet, but didn't have any last cycle either. Tried preseed for the first time yesterday and hoping that did the trick!


----------



## jtink28

dandi, do you always take mucinex (i got the 400 mg pills, i hate the liquid, and couldn't find any non-DM or CF robitussin) on CD 10? i usually O on CD 12 or 13 - i have short 25 or 26 day cycles. 

should i start taking it tonight or tomorrow? i'm currently cd 7.


----------



## Dandi

I've been starting on the 10th bc that's what I've read, but I assume that's based on an average o day of cd14. I'm certainly no expert, but if you as early as cd12, I'd probably start tomorrow just so your getting the benefits all throughout your fertile days.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - would love to join you all for July testing. I'm not technically "out" for June yet but DH was traveling during O week so our chances are less than 1%! So I'm not counting on June at all.
Testing end of July, around the 22nd probably.


----------



## AngelOb

I don't know if I will be joining you or not my decision is still up in the air but I'm definitely going to be starting to try again soon. If I start this month it will be my first cycle after the methotrexate shot I've never been so thrilled to see AF. I would be testing around July 12th. Otherwise it will be one month later. I have about a week to decide :) :dust: to everyone trying!


----------



## Trying4first1

Dandi said:


> CD 12 here. Second "high" opk reading in a row today. I'm running about 2 days early from the first "high" last month, so I'm guessing I'll probably ov around cd 14 this month. Planning to bd tonight and hoping for a "peak" opk tomorrow. Lots of cm, but I think that's because I'm doing the Preseed and mucinex plan and I switched from extended release mucinex to regular. Maybe that will be the trick this month!

Ohhh I've never heard of mucinex! How long have you been using it for!? Is it easy to use? I get ewcm but not tons so maybe something I could think about!

CD15 here now. Faint line now on OPK and they are normally blank so will prob get my positive tomorrow and possibly on Friday too so guessing will ov on CD18 or 17 at earliest. Me and DH BD last night and will try again tomorrow. Only doing it every other day until positive OPK so he isn't worn out before ultimate peak fertility time like last month (he refused to BD on my most fertile day). So started BDing a bit later this month due to late ovulation and have hidden my OPKs so he doesn't know I'm doing them. Hehe. That way less pressure for him xx


----------



## Trying4first1

CD16 and opk still not positive :wacko: it's almost there so I'm wondering if I've missed the surge or if it's still working its way up!? OPKs are so annoying as they are so hard to read into at times. Grrrr


----------



## drjo718

I finished provera 2 nights ago and started spotting tonight. Hoping af will be here tomorrow so I can start ttc again. My specialist seemed optimistic I could conceive in the next 3 cycles with femara.


----------



## Trying4first1

How exciting drjo718! All sounds very positive! Be great if you have a beautiful :bfp: by the end of the summer! Fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey! How is everyone doing!? 
I'm 2dpo today and for the first time ever I have had what I think may be ovulation bleeding. It's only a patch or blood and it's brown mixed with some CM. Has this happened to anyone else before? X


----------



## jtink28

never had Ovulation bleeding before, but for the first 3 cycles after my m/c, i had weird spotting all through my cycle. hope you have a really strong O this time! :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Ohhhhhn! Yeah I can imagine that happening after a MC. I'm on my third cycle since and not had it before. So must be ovulation! &#128522; well that's what I am putting it down to. Hope was a strong one. Think I ovulated Friday according to FF but just waiting for my third high temp to confirm. Me and DH BD on the Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday. Hopefully was enough as DH was too knackered by ov day


----------



## Trying4first1

Well I am officially 3dpo :happydance: FF has confirmed ov on CD17 so bleeding must have been due to that. Weird! 
It's been strange temping this cycle, I thought it would stress me out, but it's actually been interesting to see the patterns so far. Got a high score on the timing analyser too, shame we didn't BD ov day but hey still a high score so we did the best we can do! Now the waiting begins..............


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That'd great Trying. Apparantly, ovulation bleeding means a strong one. I hope you caught that egg! 
AFM, CD10 and waiting for ovulation. We are off on a little caravan holiday so hopefully we will relax and get lots of BDing in! 
When are you going to test? Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Teeny!!Ohhhhh I hope so! :) just hope we DTD enough. If we haven't at least I know that I am now ovulating again. Not sure when AF is due as cycles have been strange since my D and C so will test on the 4th as be 15dpo then if AF doesn't make an appearance. Decided no more early testing for me as I'm wasting tests and it gets me down seeing a BFN all the time. Also causes far too much anxiety I've found. . 
Ohhhhh exciting! Going away will definitely help you feel more relaxed. Just in time for your ovulation :happydance: xx


----------



## Lala77

Hi ladies! I'm probably testing on July 4th. I really hope we all get BFPs! I have a few things to run by ya'll.
1. I have been worried something is wrong with me because I'm so checked out. I have actually had people ask me where my head's at. Is anyone else experiencing this? For instance, I'm constantly losing track of what I was doing or forgetting things. I'm not usually like that. I think it might be because I work closely with 2 women who are due when I would have been due. It is just making me nervous because I'm not actively doing it.

2. Do doctors suggest mucinex? Aspirin? Robitussin? Preseed? Or are those a word of mouth things? I'm actually going to fertility specialist July 14 and I'm very interested in what he/she says about those options.

I really hope we all get +++++!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hello =) just got af! So hopefully July is my month. Creeping closer and closer to my original due date (October) so fingers crossed. Missed out this month as I ovulated 4 days early! I keep track and never ovulate until CD20 so I was really caught out when my neg at CD 15 turned super positive the next bloody day. I was not impressed. However my period still didn't show up until exactly when it was supposed to ! Ughhh


----------



## Dandi

Weird month for me too Rhi Rhi. I got a peak opk on cd13, but no temp rise spike until cd19, which is really late for me. I got crosshairs this morning showing ov at cd14 though, so who knows. I'm trying get a bfp before my would be Oct due date too, so the pressure is on! I hope July is good to lots of us!


----------



## Pixburgh29

I will be testing July 14th as that's the day after AF is predicted. Hard to tell when I ovulate or when i'll get AF so that's my best guess at when to test. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Would love to join you all. I will be testing July 25th. Im 13dpo now with a BFN so waiting on AF tomorrow. I've been taking Clomid since my last MMC in Nov. So 7 months. I still have 5 months left on the script, but Im thinking I may go off of it for a couple months. I took last month off and felt amazing. Then this month on it and fell like crap again. I think the clomid may be thinning my lining at this point since af has gone from 6-7 days to 2-4 . Ill be 35 on the 15th and dont want to mess myself up so that it takes even longer to get pregnant.


----------



## Lala77

I'm down to the ten day countdown for testing ... Anyone else testing with me July 4th? I've decided that if that test is a BFN I'm drinking a bottle of wine, eating sushi and taking a hot bath.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi lala77! I am testing in the same day as you, that's if AF doesn't show by then! Will be 15dpo. Unsure on when period is due as cycle is messed up since D&C


----------



## DueSeptember

I will join...I am on AF now but will test July 20th..I am getting married July 11th..We lost a baby in 2011 I would really love a BFP soon!!!


----------



## travelgurl

I would like to join as well. Just waiting for ovulation this week and could be testing roughly July 9th. October would have been my due month as well.
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Trying4first1

Welcome ladies! :flower: So sorry for both of your losses. Fingers crossed for u both xx


----------



## Dandi

I'm trying to hold off testing until July 2nd, which should be 15 dpo. It's going to be a struggle not to test early though. I tell myself every month that I'm not going to test early but after 10 dpo there's just not telling when I'll cave in. I don't know why either, because I didn't get a bfp last time until 16dpo. No will power....


----------



## Trying4first1

Haha. Dandi you sound just like me! Same as you with bfp too. Both of my angel babies didn't show up until 15dpo. I really feel like I need to challenge myself this month not to do it. Tbh fed up of seeing bfn and wasting tests! I'm only 5dpo so no temptation yet


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Okay so I have been absent for a while. This is the first month I think I might have ovulated. Before the miscarriage I knew exactly when I was ovulating and since then I'm just not sure I am. So we have been extremely busy I have been working 13 hours daily for the last week and both of us have been mentally and physically exhausted this month. We signed on a house and are moving in the next couple months. 

We BARELY were able to try this month so there is a small chance this is our month. We had a lot of healing this month emotionally and have actually decided to put the baby planning on the back burner and work on other areas of our lives. We're just not going to continue to countdown days and worry over it and just see what happens which will probably mean this is my last month testing so much. 

That being said, I will still be testing this month July 4th as I still have a small chance of my positive. So I wish luck to everyone and I will check back in, in hopes of all of your positives!!


----------



## thumpette

Back on a new thread. Due AF on the 23rd July(day after I'm due back at work after maternity leave) I'm still not sure if I'm ovulating- been getting positive opks but this month I'm going to start temping again and will get bloods done next month if no luck this month. Man I hate being here- wish I had my gorgeous little boy snoozing in my arms. Life can be so unfair sometimes but I guess we all know that x


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Thumpette! Welcome to the new thread. Life is very unfair as we all know. Temping may be good as you can confirm ovulation. I started temping for the first time this month and was good to see when ovulation actually occurred. I also still used the ov sticks to pick up my surge. Let's hope July is a good month for us all xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi everyone! Well 9dpo here any nothing to report. AF is due between Tuesday- Saturday so will only test then if she doesn't arrive. So far everything feels like a normal month. Been getting a few mild cramps today down in the pelvis but have had these with both PG and AF cycles so there is no telling. Got the normal tender breasts too and creamy CM. A positive test is the only way I have ever know I'm pregnant as the symptoms are the same for me xx


----------



## Dandi

I really was trying to hold off until July 2 to test, but I'm spotting today at 11dpo. Same kind of spotting I had at 10 dpo when I got pregnant in January. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I'm so hoping its implantation bleeding. I'm going to try to stay strong, but I may cave and test tomorrow. Although I doubt anything would show up even if I were pregnant if I just got IB today.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Dandi! Ohhh fingers crossed for you!!! It's hard to know what to believe isn't it. This all messes with our heads so much as its all a big guessing game. Def hold off if you can incase it is IB. It def would t show up on a test yet. You had any other symptoms? X


----------



## Dandi

Yes, I've had cramping, some heartburn, twinge type pains in my boobs, etc... but I had those same symptoms last month with a bfn. So I guess my cycle is just still unpredictable post mc. This is the first spotting I've had like this since my pregnancy though, so who knows. Im hopeful, but not overly so.


----------



## Trying4first1

This is the thing as the symptoms are the same I find. I could never tell when I was pregnant as felt like AF was on her way. Symptoms the same this month again just really bad breast pain if I lift up my arms, but this can be normal for AF. Really hoping your spotting is a good sign! Maybe a FRER test at 13dpo would show up? Def keep us all updated!


----------



## travelgurl

I'm a little confused this month. Who am I kidding, I always have questions!
I have all the signs that I ovulated yesterday: Positive OPK on Saturday evening and ovulation pain early yesterday afternoon, but no temperature shift as of this morning. I did have questionable temperatures on Saturday and Sunday morning as we went away and there were more than normal bevvies, but my temp actually went down. 
Friday: 36.02
Saturday: 36.36 (Positive OPK in PM)
Sunday: 36.22 (Ovulation pain in PM)
Monday: 36.12
Not sure what's happening, but hopefully we BD'ed enough to cover us for this month!
Any thoughts?


----------



## Dandi

The same thing happened to me this month travelgurl. I didn't get an obvious temp shift until 5 days after my peak opk. It was so confusing. FF ended up putting my o date right when I thought it was anyway though (based on advanced setting). Just wait a few more days and see if you see the shift. I'd keep BDing until you see the shift just in case. I didn't do that this month though and I wish that I had.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm having troubles with my temperature too! I had a positive OPK 2 days ago, with ovulation pain yesterday. I was expecting a bigger temp rise this morning but it didn't happen. I have no idea what's going on right now. 
I don't have any advice as I'm new to charting, but thought I would say that you're not alone with weird temperatures right now. Xx


----------



## Lala77

So July 1st will be my 9dpo ... To test or not to test that is the question. I have a feeling July isn't my month :0( I'm actually at the doctors for stomach virus and there is no way this is pregnancy related :o( I've been fighting the dehydration but it's been very hard. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel physically yucky and it makes me so sad/mad because I know it's not morning sickness.


----------



## Trying4first1

10dpo here and not feeling very positive today! I know they say it's not over until the fat lady sings, in this case AF. But been having quiet a few cramps. I had these the month I got my bfp but I am sure that they were more mild. Getting so bored now.......would rather she showed up if she's going to so can crack on with next cycle!


----------



## Dandi

Same here Trying! 12dpo here. Spotting had stopped after a one time appearance yesterday, but came back today in all different kinds of forms. So today has been a roller coaster of "that's definitely IB, no, surely AF is about to come, but maybe it's IB..." My head is spinning. At this point, I do feel like AF is going show, probably early. I'll still be testing again in late July though, so I'm not going anywhere! =)


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh Dandi how confusing for you! It's so horrible as it messes with our heads and its worse because we are hoping for the best all the time. So frustrating. Let's hope that we get a bfp very soon or AF just hurries the hell up so we can move on and forget this month! I will be a very late July tester or early August, depending on when AF shows up :wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

I did a stupid thing today. I was doing so so well but I broke down and tested today at 11dpo and of course it was a stark white BFN. Why did I do that to myself!? :cry: I even feel like I'm out and going to get AF. Totally pointless me doing it. Feeling so cross with myself. :wacko:


----------



## Kris725

Don't beat yourself up over it, many of us test too early you're not alone! I am also 11 dpo today and came so close to testing, thinking I will tomorrow with a frer. 
And you're not out till AF actually shows! With my first pregnancy I didn't test positive till AF was almost a week late! 
Goodluck and baby dust!


----------



## Dandi

Why do we do that to ourselves?! I sympathize. I always test too early and get down about the BFN. I agree with Kris though, you are certainly not out!

I, on the other hand, am pretty sure AF is showing early. Spotting picked up last night and this morning. Cramps have stopped altogether today. Just waiting on her to show up completely today. Boo. Onward to testing in late July!


----------



## Trying4first1

Kris725 said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it, many of us test too early you're not alone! I am also 11 dpo today and came so close to testing, thinking I will tomorrow with a frer.
> And you're not out till AF actually shows! With my first pregnancy I didn't test positive till AF was almost a week late!
> Goodluck and baby dust!

Thanks Kris &#128522; your right, I didn't test positive until 15dpo With Both of my angel pregnancies. I guess I'm feeling very defeated today. My pms is fading so I am feeling very out this month as guessing hormone levels are dropping. I think I need to wait things out now and it's too disheartening seeing the BFN. Let us know how you get on with your FRER!


----------



## Trying4first1

Dandi said:


> Why do we do that to ourselves?! I sympathize. I always test too early and get down about the BFN. I agree with Kris though, you are certainly not out!
> 
> I, on the other hand, am pretty sure AF is showing early. Spotting picked up last night and this morning. Cramps have stopped altogether today. Just waiting on her to show up completely today. Boo. Onward to testing in late July!

Thanks Dandi. I think we are our own worst enemy at times. We put ourselves through this torture and what for? I am def waiting it out now as can't take seeing another BFN. Would rather she just showed up now so I can move on to next cycle. Going to try and not get too upset this month as the last two months of having AF have made me feel very down for a few days once she arrives. Trying to think positive thoughts!
So sorry that you have now had more spotting. But as they say you are still in until AF arrives (I need to listen to myself and believe in that too!)


----------



## thumpette

This month even after AF arrived I took a second test in case it wasn't really AF! Nothing sane about this journey I'm afraid xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

thumpette said:


> This month even after AF arrived I took a second test in case it wasn't really AF! Nothing sane about this journey I'm afraid xxx

I do that too! :wacko: xx


----------



## Dandi

thumpette said:


> This month even after AF arrived I took a second test in case it wasn't really AF! Nothing sane about this journey I'm afraid xxx

I just did the same thing this morning even though AF was here full force when I woke up. I'm laughing at myself now that I read this and think how stupid that was. Insanity! 

I'll be expecting AF again on the 31st and I'm so glad that I will be out of the state at a conference for the whole week leading up to that. I'm not going to take any tests with me so I won't be able to test early at all... unless I go buy tests while I'm there, but I'm going to really try to talk myself out of doing that. :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> This month even after AF arrived I took a second test in case it wasn't really AF! Nothing sane about this journey I'm afraid xxx

Your right thumpette. This has been far from sane! Fed up of this journey if I'm honest but I refuse to give up xx


----------



## Dandi

At least we know we aren't alone in our insanity!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

We are def not alone. We can all be insane together :happydance:


----------



## Trying4first1

Uh oh!!!! POAS addict alert! Guess what is did....... Again! 
Saw a squinter of a grey line today, like could hardly see it, was prob an evap/ my imagination. I am completely nuts!!!!


----------



## Bunanie

Trying4first1 said:


> Uh oh!!!! POAS addict alert! Guess what is did....... Again!
> Saw a squinter of a grey line today, like could hardly see it, was prob an evap/ my imagination. I am completely nuts!!!!

Oooh, fingers crossed!

My af is due on the 12th.. I'm trying to hold off testing till then (someone better put the stick in a safe :haha:)

I'm following! Good luck girls.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Trying4first1 said:


> Uh oh!!!! POAS addict alert! Guess what is did....... Again!
> Saw a squinter of a grey line today, like could hardly see it, was prob an evap/ my imagination. I am completely nuts!!!!

That's exciting! At least there was something to look at! Lol
Hold off a few days and test again. I am keeping my fingers crossed this is it for you. Xx

AFM, I think this Clomid cycle has been annovulatory. No temp rise after OPKs. I am CD20 after 2-6 taking it. Gutted. At least last month I had a chance. I ovulated on my own on CD23. This late in the game, it's bad news for ovulation anyway as the Clomid can thin lining and the quality of the egg is not as good. Completely bummed out. :cry:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey everyone! Not good news I'm afraid. 13dpo here now and the spotting has arrived so I am out for this month :cry: so heartbreaking as our timing was perfect! But I need to remember that I only have a 20 percent chance each cycle and I'm trying to remind myself of that all the time.
Also this extra fertility after a MC is def a heap of crap! I think afterwards you have just as much chance as anyone else who has not had a loss. 
I've had my cry, luckily not full on ugly crying this month and I am going to buy some more opks and move into my fresh next cycle. 
I will start a new thread late July/ early August testers so if any of you need to move over then please come and join me if you wish. Xx
Hope you all have better luck! I will keep following this thread! 

Bunanie- hahaha! Yes a safe may be the only place for them. I need to do that as its far too tempting each time. 
Teeny- I am so sorry to hear the clomid hasn't worked this cycle for you. How frustrating! Fingers crossed next month things will work and this month was just a practice month. Do you always temp or are you new!? I started this cycle. Was very interesting!


----------



## Dandi

So disappointed for you Trying! I agree that the increased fertility after mc thing must be a myth. I certainly don't believe it now. All we can do it move forward and keep trying! I think I'm going to ease up on the trying this cycle and see what happens. We've been doing smep since the mc with no luck, so I think I'm going to go back to just every other day during fertile week. I'll be following you over to the new thread!

Teeny Weeny, that's so discouraging. Looking back on my chart, I think I also had an anovulatory cycle this month. It's just a reminder than even when you time everything perfectly, you can't force your body to cooperate. You never know though, hoping you get a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Dandi. It is disappointing and it seems so unfair. I am trying to be positive and thinking that actually a bfp may only be a cycle away or if not we are getting closer at least &#128522;
It's definitely a myth for sure! i don't see how it can make you more fertile. People who get pregnant again straight away I think are very lucky and it's not down to being more fertile (unless you naturally are anyway). 
Every other day BDing sounds good! That's plenty enough and it stops you from feeling too worn out with it all. We did it randomly last cycle but did the 3 days leading up to ov ( not intentionally) we just wanted to. Was nice going with the flow. We totally missed actual ov day but what the heck! One day won't make all the difference I'm sure! 
I will see you on the new thread!


----------



## Bunanie

Oh trying! Is it really AF? Could it be IB???


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My body is so confused. My period was basically spotting for 5 days, and now i'm getting almost positive opks at 5 days into my cycle. Last month i ovulated a whole 4 days ( if my memory is right lol) earlier than usual and i was soooo annoyed. If i ovulate ten days early i'm going to throw a tantrum. 

Also worried that it isn't normal to only spot for 5 days. The internet says it's a "go to your doctor" type problem. I think i will if it happens again, as I'm almost certain it's because of my m/c a few months back. x


----------



## Trying4first1

Bunanie said:


> Oh trying! Is it really AF? Could it be IB???

Definitely AF I'm afraid. She came in full force today and I had a temp drop. Grrrrrrrr. Oh well CD1 and a fresh new cycle &#128522;


----------



## Dandi

Rhi rhi, did you take a pregnancy test to make sure it wasn't IB? That might also explain the positive opk? That does sound odd, I'm very curious if you tested recently.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I took one the day before I started spotting so quite far past ov... Like 15 days based on an opk and it was negative . It wasn't fmu but that late into a cycle I would expect it to be fine. I am all over the place though. To make things worse my boobs are super sore =( so lame. I really do think my entire body is confused. It has been three months though=/


----------



## Dandi

I have a feeling you should test again. Those signs are quite curious.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would have thought a negative at 15do would be pretty concrete ? I feel like a loon taking a test now haha. When this months eBay stash arrives I might indulge. =)


----------



## Dandi

I didn't get a bfp last time until 16 dpo and I know others who were just as late... I'm just saying. With your period only being spotting and your boobs being sore and positive opks already, it would really make me wonder what's going oun and I'd want to rule out a late implantation pregnancy first to ease my mind. Guess you'll know for sure soon enough though if af shows or doesn't show next time. If you definitely aren't pregnant though, I hope your cycle gets back to normal this month, I know it's frustrating.


----------



## Lala77

I'm 12 dpo and I got a BFN today with fmu. I feel crazy! Every month I think it's going to be it! I'm feeling a little beaten. I have been trying over a year and the 2 MC still hang in my heart. Is anyone taking mucinex or 80mg of aspirin? Does anyone recommend it? Or had a doctor prescribe it?


----------



## hmmohrma

Lala77 said:


> I'm 12 dpo and I got a BFN today with fmu. I feel crazy! Every month I think it's going to be it! I'm feeling a little beaten. I have been trying over a year and the 2 MC still hang in my heart. Is anyone taking mucinex or 80mg of aspirin? Does anyone recommend it? Or had a doctor prescribe it?

We have been trying for 13 months in total. We only seriously went back to ttc in April after the October D&C, but we have had not luck since. We got BFP's really quickly the first two pregnancies, but my cycle was so out of wack and even with OPKs we're still not having luck. I'm in tww now, and trying not to stress. Of course, my cousin called me two days ago to announce she just hit the 2nd trimester and then a close teacher friend's daughter announced she jus hit 2nd trimester the next day. I'm at that point of feeling like the last few people I knew were trying are have successful first pregnancies, and I'm still feeling the loss of our two babies. I haven't been on BandB for a couple months, but I decided to come back because I was starting to feel alone in this struggle again. Dust to us all!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I think I figured out my problem. I did what you said dandi and I took a test just a little while ago. 

Just a cheapy but it came up straight away with the faintest and thinnest line . Which never progressed. And obviously at this point it should be a glaring positive. Ughhh. And it's really faint ; like you have to hold it near natural light to see it properly etc


----------



## thumpette

Hi rhi rhi- any progress since? Friend of mine got a very faint line at 16dpo and is almost 8 weeks now and doing great. 

I'm day 15 today- started temping again this month- temps are all over the place. Finally got a peak opk today as well as some ewcm so will be dtd today and tomorrow and the next day! Looking forward to seeing if temps confirm ov cos I'm not confident at all that I am. X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No it went negative again the next day =s so either I'm crazy or I had a bad test or a tiny Chance it was residual hcg but deffo not pregnant. Had ovulation pains yesterday but decided not going to try this month. I'm all bit confused about trying again now so I need some time to think. Good luck this month thumpette!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey everyone! CD 8 here so still 9 days away from ov. Feel like giving up with my charts this month as my temps are all over the place due to lack of sleep, may just stick to the OPKs until sleep improves. Really hoping this is the month for us all! Xx


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies! Finally back from vacation and have access to post again. I took a HPT this morning and it was a stark white :bfn: I'm 11dpo according to my fertility friend however it tried to move my ovulation date to 3 days ago based on temps so who knows what is going on, my cycle is still a little wacky which I'm not used to coming from a dependable 28day cycle before the methotrexate.

Not a whole lot of symptoms minus the insane amount of creamy cm and my moods going super insane last night on my SO. I felt terrible afterwards, could be stress too though so who knows. I'm going to skip a day and test on Wednesday morning if AF hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## thumpette

Hope it was just too early Angel. 

I think I oved yesterday. Did a skydive yesterday to mark 6 months from Max's birth. Would be lovely to have conceived on that day. Bit worried about ov on cd 17 as have been having 26-27 day cycles but hoping the vit b complex and new accupuncture lady this cycle will help lengthen it. Gonna start eating pineapple if I get another high temp tomorrow cos it's meant to help with implantation. &#127752;


----------



## Bunanie

The witch got me again this month :growlmad:

I hate my long cycles


----------

